

If Air Travel Worked Like Health Care - winanga
http://www.nationaljournal.com/njmagazine/st_20090926_4826.php

======
pfedor
I have to say, I didn't think I'll ever see _airlines_ given as a positive
example of great customer service in comparison with anything.

------
JimmyL
I'm not quite sure what the article is getting at - people on both sides of
the issue agree that there are serious problems with the way health care is
currently delivered in the US, and (for the most part) they agree on what
those problems are. The disagreement comes, of course, with how the sides
suggest fixing them.

I also don't buy the implied comparison with how "open" and organized the
airline industry is. Sure, Expedia/Orbitz gives you decent visibility and
aggregation of providers, but there's still a whole deeper level of ticket
availabilities, pricing structures, and routing plans that are only available
when you talk to someone who's job it is to know the system (a travel agent),
and who you pay a commission to in order to get the best deal/service.

If you think travel agents are dead in the face of the Internet, it means one
of two things - you don't go anywhere complex, or you haven't found a good
one.

